# Finally got a PS4



## GOD HERE (Dec 1, 2013)

Some woman on FB got one for her husband for christmas and apparently he didn't want it, so she's selling it at normal price. Got lucky with that one. I can't wait to get my hands on it tomorrow! These things are impossible to find.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish i had 1 of them , they just came out here in oz
I want granturismo 6 also !


----------



## SeedHo (Dec 19, 2013)

clint308 i don`t think gt6 is out for ps4 yet.


----------

